# mama loves chiwi



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

gosh i love this girl! i just came home from shopping and i went up to get her and she jsut looked at me with so much love! so i tried to take a pic of the look but she just kept pawing at the screen at my picture. she couldn't keep her eyes off of me on the screen.i feel like she missed me lots lol and i was only gone for 45 minutes. when i'm gone for work she don't look at me like that lol. i think it was cause i had a friend over and she had to "share me"


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww she is so gorgeous! Look at her darling face!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i can't get over how she hasn't stopped looking at me lol. even in the pic i scooped her up and hugged her (lol yeah she still fits in one hand lol) she stayed looking at the screen. and even now she keeps looking at me and i have to lean over and she kisses me. there is so much love today lol.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Theres the Chiwi!!!

What a cute lil thang....my goodness does she even weigh 2 pounds yet? She is so darn cute...I'm on cute overload....LOL

Gizmo likes the pic too...he hasn't stopped staring at it...hehehe


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She is just the cutest wee thing & that is a lovely pic of you both. Also I love your new siggy. :angel1:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Mandy that is a great picture!!!! You are both adorable! I love your new "siggy" 8) I "cracked up" when I saw it......no pun intended!! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

How sweet! :wink: 

How much does she weigh? I think she's going to stay tiny forever!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful pic of you two...Chiwi is just a little sweetheart.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

There is nothing like chi love. When I came home from the grocery store yesterday you'd think I had been gone for a week instead of less than an hour. Lily just couldn't get enough of me, like she had missed me soooo much. I told her I missed her just as much.  

When they look at you so intently, doesn't it just melt you into a big puddle of love? :love7:


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

She is toooo cute.

Jennie and Cocoa


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Aw Chiwi you are so precious


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

> Aw Chiwi you are so precious



thanks auntie vic! am i gonna see that handsome kemo this month!!!




> When they look at you so intently, doesn't it just melt you into a big puddle of love?


she's never looked at me like this before and it felt soooooo great! melting into a puddle of love is just how to descrbe it!!!



> How much does she weigh? I think she's going to stay tiny forever!


i'll find out on wednesday how much she weighs when she goes for her pre spay bloodwork. i thought she'd be much bigger, i knew she was gonna be a tiny girl but i really didn't think this tiny!





> my goodness does she even weigh 2 pounds yet?


a month and a half ago she was weighing in at 2.3 pounds so she is over the 2 pound mark lol, as for the 3 pound mark, i'm unsure about that yet lol....

thanks for all your nice comments! and Lori (KJschihuahua's) made the siggy for me, i love it!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Anything for you :wink:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Chiwi is such a cutie patootie!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

picture perfect  

kisses nat


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Awwwee chiwi looks so precious!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

shes sooooo cute!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love my girl!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> I love my girl!!!


which one? hehe


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Aawww you looks so beautyful! And that doll gosh...!!!

Bentley HATES to share me..He sleeps in bed with us and if my husband tryes to move him ***grrrr*** he´d eat him up :shock: 
Jelous little doggys huh?!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a great picture of the two of you! What a cute story too. She is such a loving little girl Chiwi is! Nice Siggy too! It's great!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Chiwi is such a tiny little angle :angel10: . She has such sweet eyes :love10: . Kiwi wants to say that you can visit her lover boy Kemo :love7: :love3: :love7: but just remember that he's taken :boxing: :wink: LOL


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

kiwi love said:


> Chiwi is such a tiny little angle :angel10: . She has such sweet eyes :love10: . Kiwi wants to say that you can visit her lover boy Kemo :love7: :love3: :love7: but just remember that he's taken :boxing: :wink: LOL


lol chiwi has a thing for kemp, she stares at him even though he wanted to bite her lmao.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Kiwi can sleep with no worries now LOL


----------

